# Here we go again



## CardinalJacked (Jun 13, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BGkv_0fjxWo/

Here's part of a clip interviewing the ex-wife of the Florida shooter. I'm trying to find more on it.


----------



## Milo (Jun 13, 2016)

The stupidity of the human population never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 13, 2016)

Jesus ****ing Christ


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 13, 2016)

Should shoot her too.


----------



## Runningwild (Jun 13, 2016)

Oh no guys, She says it was because of steroids, Obama said this was being investigated as an act of terrorism....  I guess steroids and the people that use them are all terrorists.   

I am so tired of the propaganda that we are subject too


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 13, 2016)

ducking a.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 13, 2016)

DreamChaser said:


> ducking a.



Watch your mouth dude this is a family friendly site.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 13, 2016)

No shit. Asshole.


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 13, 2016)

**** my bad . damn it did it agian


----------



## bigdog (Jun 13, 2016)

"History of Steroids... I'm sure it had something to do with it" . Unbelievable! I'm sure he was a model citizen before the steroids changed him into a nutjob. Ridiculous!


----------



## Joliver (Jun 13, 2016)

Occam's razor at work here.  

Guy is religious.
Religion says to kill gays.
Guy kills gays.

Blame roids.


----------



## CardinalJacked (Jun 13, 2016)

yet, 44 refuses to say the words "radical islam" in all of his speeches, then continues to push further gun control for his agenda. The shooter had a "high powered assault rifle" (exactly which kind and what they label 'high powered' idk) but then they go to push gun control because of that. Do these dumb ****s supporting this not realize it is already illegal to purchase automatic weapons? Next they wanna go after semi-auto weapons, but that will just eliminate you basic handgun, little .22 rifle, and other weapons that are of great use when used PROPERLY. 

The press is in a pickle with this one because they don't know whether to defend the gays or radical islam this time.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 13, 2016)

Gotta be ****ing kidding me...


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm on Test, Tren, Mast, EQ, Halo..test levels just came back at 4850 ng/dL and I would never even think of doing anything like this...the only side I get is slight irritation with my GF but she's not the brightest at times....you can't even try to blame such behavior on steroids.


----------



## IHI (Jun 13, 2016)

CardinalJacked said:


> The press is in a pickle with this one because they don't know whether to defend the gays or radical islam this time.



Few pages back I posted the link to the idiot in chief already declaring it was all OUR fault for not being more accepting of the Muslims and the gays, completely shelf ing the blame of the shooter and saying Americans are the underlying reason.

Then somewhere today I guess Trump put the idiot in chief on point. Idiot said (in a nutshell) we can't label all Muslims based on the acts of a few radicals. Trump fired back, well you surely have no problem grouping all gun owners together after an act by a single shooter.

Edit: wasn't this thread but the other one where I declared the media is in a canadrum since they've shoved the gays and the Muslims down our throat and protected them at all costs, now 1 has killed the other, the only out they have is to blame us, conservatives...which they did.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 16, 2016)

Maybe he was on tren, turned tren gay, and hated himself for it due to his religion.

That is actually plausible lol


----------



## zyad00 (Jun 21, 2016)

ok  thanks


----------



## widehips71 (Jun 27, 2016)

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/former-...ghtclub-shooter-pulse-omar-mateen-speaks-out/

This is how ****ing stupid ppl are. 40 inches?? Dumb whore


----------



## Renz (Jul 14, 2016)

widehips71 said:


> This is how ****ing stupid ppl are. 40 inches?? Dumb whore



Was at a party and saw this guy take a hit of steroids from a pipe.
Yup first your arms go from a natty 20 inches to 40 inches and next you perform mass murder...

D-bol not even once...

Not even once...


----------



## Milo (Jul 14, 2016)

widehips71 said:


> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/former-...ghtclub-shooter-pulse-omar-mateen-speaks-out/
> 
> This is how ****ing stupid ppl are. 40 inches?? Dumb whore



Fabricating a story for attention. And anyone that buys into it should be castrated to prevent further pollution of the gene pool. She should be taken out back and shot in the face.


----------



## saltylifter (Jul 25, 2016)

Don't let her breed. Stop stupid people from having kids 
Problem solved


----------



## mech (Jan 28, 2017)

Off juice not an ass..... On juice not an asss.... Off juice an ass.... On juice an ass. Simple math


----------



## Jin (Jan 28, 2017)

mech said:


> Off juice not an ass..... On juice not an asss.... Off juice an ass.... On juice an ass. Simple math



Actually, I'm much more pleasant on a good dose of test than off


----------



## mech (Feb 1, 2017)

Jin said:


> Actually, I'm much more pleasant on a good dose of test than off



Or that lol


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 1, 2017)

Jin said:


> Actually, I'm much more pleasant on a good dose of test than off



Same here.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 1, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Same here.



or a few dozen donuts.... then im a bad motherfukker:32 (18):


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 2, 2017)

Jin said:


> Actually, I'm much more pleasant on a good dose of test than off



Same here.


----------



## elena (Jul 17, 2019)

shoot her on her head.


----------



## Trump (Jul 17, 2019)

Elena I love you 



elena said:


> shoot her on her head.


----------

